# SEC ASSESSMENT - general nursing



## sungit19 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi, anybody here has any idea what or how it goes during SEC assessment? i was required to complete general nursing. i don't know what does it mean. is it a 5 day assessment? thank you. will appreciate your kind replies.


----------



## Canmanwind90 (Jul 27, 2014)

-to be generalist nurses will have basic knowledge of each of the five main subspecialties of nursing: medicine, surgery, obstetrics, mental health and pediatrics. your assessment may be on any or all of these areas
-*yes it is a 5 day assessment*, see above, a written oral english exam (to see level of english profien.), in a lab setting to determine clinical level of your nursing skill in the 5 main subspecialities, patient care and scenerios will be acted out.

-*your actions and responses will be graded based on nursing knowledge, assessment skills, pathophysiology, pharmacology, use of technology, communication skills, ethics, knowledge and understanding of canadian nursing practice and cultural competence. focused assessments in the subspecialties will then follow if required. these focused assessments take 1 to 1 1/2 days to complete per specialty area. *

google search SEC Canada Assessment


----------



## sungit19 (Jul 30, 2014)

Canmanwind90 said:


> -to be generalist nurses will have basic knowledge of each of the five main subspecialties of nursing: medicine, surgery, obstetrics, mental health and pediatrics. your assessment may be on any or all of these areas
> -*yes it is a 5 day assessment*, see above, a written oral english exam (to see level of english profien.), in a lab setting to determine clinical level of your nursing skill in the 5 main subspecialities, patient care and scenerios will be acted out.
> 
> -*your actions and responses will be graded based on nursing knowledge, assessment skills, pathophysiology, pharmacology, use of technology, communication skills, ethics, knowledge and understanding of canadian nursing practice and cultural competence. focused assessments in the subspecialties will then follow if required. these focused assessments take 1 to 1 1/2 days to complete per specialty area. *
> ...



thanks! i am already booked this october, and im already starting to get nervous.. :wacko: got 2 months to prepare.. ray2:


----------

